# Hello and help if possible for spares



## christopher.debretto (11 mo ago)

Hello everyone,
After having a DeLonghi coffee appliance! I've started my journey with a Sage Barista Pro, purchased quite cheaply but it needs some replacement parts. Of course they are not in stock on the Sage website so I reached out to Sage to see if they could help. Initially it seemed hopeful with a quick reply asking for model and serial No's and original purchase receipt...
However after supplying all the information I was told 'sorry they are out of stock and we don't know when they will be available again'. Not a very encouraging response or advertisement for them.
If anyone has any spares for sale : Water tank / bean hopper or could point me in any direction I would be most grateful.
Tried ebay but they are asking silly money for used spares, far more than the prices for new at Sage.
Also recommendations for an inexpensive portafilter and basket would be much appreciated.

Wish me luck!

Thanks
Chris


----------

